# Help needed from Poodle showing people



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

I am not sure this is in the right section but will give it a try!

My American friend is shipping over her new Standard show Poodle in about 8 weeks and she is beginning to order equipment. She has asked my opinion on this dryer: Aeolus Hercules TD-900X Double Motor Blaster Dryer but I only have experience of short coated dogs that don't need that sort of power when drying 

She needs to buy from the UK due to the voltage difference between the US and the rest of the world, plus it is cheaper. But is it any good? Is there a better dryer to use for a Poodle?

Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Not poodles  but I've been very happy with my Tornado Power-Pac Dryer from Simpsons of Langley Ltd. > Allbrooks 
It's only a blaster but they do Blaster/dryers too.
I use it a LOT :thumbup1:


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Born to Boogie said:


> Not poodles  but I've been very happy with my Tornado Power-Pac Dryer from Simpsons of Langley Ltd. > Allbrooks
> It's only a blaster but they do Blaster/dryers too.
> I use it a LOT :thumbup1:


Thank you for your reply and I will pass on the information :thumbup1:


----------

